# Worst gold fall in two years



## Noxx (Mar 20, 2008)

Yes, today gold price fall more than 50$ an ounce.
First time I saw this lol.

[img:1024:768]http://goldrefiningforum.com/images/worst%20gold%20fall.JPG[/img]

Happy easter !


----------



## Platdigger (Mar 20, 2008)

Happy Easter to you to Knox!

As well as to everyone!
Randy


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Buy! She's going to $1500!!!


----------



## Arcani (Mar 20, 2008)

that was just all the jewlers go'n down in flames. In the eighties jewlery made up 80% or so of gold demand, today is down to 60%. I don't know about where u guys live but where i'm at only the established names,downtown, are still in biz. All time high for gold was $2200(US$ at todays strength), there will be corrections but i for one think it may go that high again within a couple years.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 20, 2008)

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601012&sid=aGS2lkzrBbwE&refer=commodities


----------



## Arcani (Mar 20, 2008)

http://goldprice.org/30-year-gold-price-history.html

http://www.reuters.com/article/oddlyEnoughNews/idUSL1758265520080319

http://ec2.gata.org/node/6125

http://video.google.ca/videoplay?do...31&start=10&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=6


----------



## skyline27 (Mar 20, 2008)

I wish I had a good way to buy and sell bullion so I could have some fun with these market fluctuations.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 20, 2008)

That's why I'll be trading online this summer.


----------



## Chuck_Revised (Mar 21, 2008)

Skyline...

Search GLD on a stock quote website like marketwatch.com.... This is an ETF (exchange traded fund) that is pegged to the price of gold. 18 months or so ago it was in the 40s, now it's in the 90s. There are transaction expenses and fund expenses, but it's a good way to participate in the commodities rally without actually owning (and safekeeping, etc.) bullion.

Noxx....
If you trade online, you won't have much time to refine gold AND you'll take substantially more risk! lol

Good luck both of you!


----------

